# haunt theme: Clowns (2015)



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Put up the structure last weekend. Decided to go with a clown theme this year wanted to a nice facade and stumbled upon a picture browsing the net and loved it so made it into a 12 x12 feet facade and me and my wife painted it.







​


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderful facade!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

He looks great! You guys did an awesome job!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love it! We're doing a clown/carnival theme as well but nothing like this for the entrance! Amazing!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great entrance


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Most excellent!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice. I'm sure it will more than a few TOTs the willies!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

*Some night pictures from halloween*

Sorry for quality but were taken with phone and it was raining, made a jack in the box ( SLAM tutorial), an ice cream cart, placed a fog machine in it and the ticket booth, ferris wheel with babies hanging on it (made it 2 years ago) turn out was great just over 200 kids.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! Reminds me of a haunted funhouse.


----------

